# Which of the 7 Samurai are you?



## Cryozombie (Jul 18, 2006)

Which of the Seven Samurai Are you Quiz

I am: 






You are KYUZO. You tend to be a loner and are often serious. 
You know that you are good and your only desire is the be the best. 
You don't fear anything and people respect you.
http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=42&url=http://www.quizilla.com/codepastes/


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 18, 2006)

You are KATSUSHIRO. You are eager to learn and respectful. Your life is guided by you desire to learn and your heart. You try to do what is honorable and right and modle youself after your role models


----------



## Kacey (Jul 18, 2006)

You are SHICHIROJI. You are a good friend and a good person. You live your life honorably and will never hesitate to help a friend in need. You are very intellegent and skillful.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 18, 2006)

you are KAMBEI. You are a natural leader. You and thoughtful and wise. People respect you with good reason


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 18, 2006)

You are KIKUCHIYO you are controled by you impulses. You often let your emotions carry you away but you have alot of self confidence and you do what you think is right most of the time and you love having fun. Nobody respects you even when you think you have done something that warrents respect.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 18, 2006)

You are GOROBEI. You smile alot and tend to not take things serously. Although you tend to joke you are calm and collected on the inside. You have a way of cheering people up when the need it most and are always there to help


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 18, 2006)

You are SHICHIROJI. You are a good friend and a good person. You live your life honorably and will never hesitate to help a friend in need. You are very intellegent and skillful.


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 18, 2006)

You are HEIHACHI. You are a happy person and tend to think sensibly about most things. You stay out of trouble most of them time but you still would put you neck on the line to help a friend. You enjoy the simple things in life and find happiness in things other see as maundane. You are not the most skilled of you friends nor the most intellegent but this never bothers you.
Take this quiz!


Not sure I'm pleased with this result, but :idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2006)

You are KATSUSHIRO. You are eager to learn and respectful. Your life is guided by you desire to learn and your heart. You try to do what is honorable and right and model youself after your role models


----------



## Haze (Jul 18, 2006)

You are SHICHIROJI. You are a good friend and a good person. You live your life honorably and will never hesitate to help a friend in need. You are very intellegent and skillful.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 18, 2006)

Britt oops sorry that was the magnificent 7 

I meant to say Heihachi
"There are too many enemies to kill them all, so I usually just run"


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 18, 2006)

What da?!!!  Sneezy?


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 18, 2006)

You are GOROBEI. You smile alot and tend to not take things serously. Although you tend to joke you are calm and collected on the inside. You have a way of cheering people up when the need it most and are always there to help


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 18, 2006)

You are HEIHACHI. You are a happy person and tend to think sensibly about most things. You stay out of trouble most of them time but you still would put you neck on the line to help a friend. You enjoy the simple things in life and find happiness in things other see as mundane. You are not the most skilled of you friends nor the most intellegent but this never bothers you.


Less than 5% or 41 out of 2562.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 19, 2006)

You are HEIHACHI. You are a happy person and tend to think sensibly about most things. You stay out of trouble most of them time but you still would put you neck on the line to help a friend. You enjoy the simple things in life and find happiness in things other see as mundane. You are not the most skilled of you friends nor the most intellegent but this never bothers you.


_42 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 2564 times.
5% of people had this result._


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 19, 2006)

Kambei. Cool!


----------



## Kensai (Jul 19, 2006)

You are GOROBEI. You smile alot and tend to not take things serously. Although you tend to joke you are calm and collected on the inside. You have a way of cheering people up when the need it most and are always there to help

S'me. Such a cool film.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 19, 2006)

OK, now for my serious results 

You are SHICHIROJI. You are a good friend and a good person. You live your life honorably and will never hesitate to help a friend in need. You are very intellegent and skillful.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 19, 2006)

You are SHICHIROJI. You are a good friend and a good person. You live your life honorably and will never hesitate to help a friend in need. You are very intellegent and skillful.
Terry


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 19, 2006)

You are GOROBEI. You smile alot and tend to not take things serously. Although you tend to joke you are calm and collected on the inside. You have a way of cheering people up when the need it most and are always there to help


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 19, 2006)

You are KATSUSHIRO. You are eager to learn and respectful. Your life is guided by you desire to learn and your heart. You try to do what is honorable and right and modle youself after your role models


_159 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 2588 times.
19% of people had this result._


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 19, 2006)

You are GOROBEI. You smile alot and tend to not take things serously. Although you tend to joke you are calm and collected on the inside. You have a way of cheering people up when the need it most and are always there to help


.


----------



## MRE (Jul 19, 2006)

Shichiroji for me.  Intelligent, skillful, honorable friend.  I should let my wife know about this because thats not what she called me last night!

Thanks for the great link.


----------



## someguy (Jul 31, 2006)

You are SHICHIROJI. You are a good friend and a good person. You live your life honorably and will never hesitate to help a friend in need. You are very intellegent and skillful.

Hmm a lot of us are Shichiroji.


----------



## Su Lin (Jul 31, 2006)

You are KIKUCHIYO you are controled by you impulses. You often let your emotions carry you away but you have alot of self confidence and you do what you think is right most of the time and you love having fun. Nobody respects you even when you think you have done something that warrents respect. 

HA HA! I'm Toshiro Mifune, my favourite ever actor, ever!!!


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 1, 2006)

Kambei here...


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 1, 2006)

You are SHICHIROJI. You are a good friend and a good person. You live your life honorably and will never hesitate to help a friend in need. You are very intellegent and skillful.


_135 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 2719 times.
14% of people had this result._


----------



## Martial Tucker (Aug 1, 2006)

you are KAMBEI. You are a natural leader. You and thoughtful and wise. People respect you with good reason


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 1, 2006)

I am:





KIKUCHIYO

You are KIKUCHIYO you are controled by you impulses. You often let your emotions carry you away but you have alot of self confidence and you do what you think is right most of the time and you love having fun. Nobody respects you even when you think you have done something that warrents respect. ​


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 8, 2006)

GOROBEI.  See earlier posts.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 8, 2006)

You are SHICHIROJI. You are a good friend and a good person. You live your life honorably and will never hesitate to help a friend in need. You are very intellegent and skillful.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2006)

You are GOROBEI. You smile alot and tend to not take things serously. Although you tend to joke you are calm and collected on the inside. You have a way of cheering people up when the need it most and are always there to help


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 8, 2006)

You are SHICHIROJI. You are a good friend and a good person. You live your life honorably and will never hesitate to help a friend in need. You are very intelligent and skillful.

I wonder about the intelligent part sometimes.

Jeff


----------



## Jimi (Aug 8, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Britt oops sorry that was the magnificent 7
> 
> I meant to say Heihachi
> "There are too many enemies to kill them all, so I usually just run"


I was totaly thinking that! LOL. 2 of the magnificent 7 were Bruce Lee students, but that don't count. PEACE


----------



## silatman (Aug 9, 2006)

Kambei apparently, dont know any farmers that need to be protected though.


----------



## KempoShaun (Aug 9, 2006)

you are KAMBEI. You are a natural leader. You and thoughtful and wise. People respect you with good reason


----------



## Kreth (Aug 9, 2006)

Mine came back as George Clooney... :idunno:


----------

